# Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish



## RD3557 (Nov 25, 2012)

Got a couple of nice shots of my young male displaying this morning.


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, awesome shots and beautiful fish!


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

very nice pic


----------

